# Admin Help.



## South Texas (Feb 25, 2009)

Log Out occurs when posting, new thread, uploads, etc. What is going on?


----------



## South Texas (Feb 26, 2009)

Ditto.....


----------



## South Texas (Mar 3, 2009)

Support? At least be honest......


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 6, 2009)

They certainly seem to be ignoring this issue. I guess RIU takes itself so seriously that it figures it doesn't need the thousands being affected by this attempt to not expand their bandwidth any further.
IT SUCKS BIG TIME!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 8, 2009)

Every user that has had this problem it has been a browser problem, not on our end, clear out your cookies close your browser clear your cache and try again. If it happens again reply with the exact steps you did so i can replicate this problem. Telling me the problem and not telling me how to replicate it does not help.


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 8, 2009)

Not sure how to explain that 
(A) I/We sign on and start RIUpping. 
(B) If I/we reply to a post fairly quickly (a few minutes) all's fine. 
(C) After a few minutes (3-5), say, I/we try and reply to another post, or hit "my RIU" and either get THE sign on page, or a dialogue saying, "YOU CAN'T DO THAT" . . . please refresh your browser and sign in again.
(D) This happens all day and night for those affected. 

I'm using FFX, nothing new from when the site was working right and only RIU is affected, ie: other sites are not dumping the sign-on every few minutes.
I hope this helps. I haven't checked today, but am betting that when I hit "post quick reply" I'm gonna get that dialogue message. If not, I'll be happy (after yesterdays 20 minute upgrade?)

OK- It did work twice this morning (let me post) w/o my having to re-sign in, a rarity? or perhaps, fixed.


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 8, 2009)

Not fixed. If it WAS the browser, it sure seems the problem would entail ALL the "saved password" sites. It's not. JUST RIU?


----------



## South Texas (Mar 10, 2009)

#1.) After clicking on to RIU. since I 'enrolled', I never had to log in, it was auto. Never had any problems until about 4 months ago, when RIU done some "Bigger & Better web shit. Over that time period, a little at a time, here is what has failed. 
A. There is no longer any Avatars;
B. No Pics/Thumbnails will show up;
C. I can no longer use fonts & sizes;
D. There is no up-load capabilities;
E. When tried, the Site Logs you out, losing the time spent to help somebody.
F. Blaming my browser & not "Replicating" the problems so the Aliens can hatch, or whatever Nutes I'm suppose to buy: IE; "Shit that I'm suppose to believe", is a personal attack to cover for obvious Site problems. 
It's not my PC, and you well know it. Ban me for speaking out, if that's the route you choose, which solves nothing. If there is a problem with the Site, I'm sure that we can deal with it, as opposed to insulting our basic intelligence.
If it feels good, blame me, but for everybody else, fix the shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't imagine it's a site-wide problem as you 2 are the only users reporting it.


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I can't imagine it's a site-wide problem as you 2 are the only users reporting it.


I wish it were just we two . . . THEN WE could fix it. 
I'm sure we're all just trying to help and would much rather be educating than dealing with this on-going nuisance.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 11, 2009)

If someone took the time to READ peoples post, you would see a LOT of people are posting pics that nobody can see. Or being logged out, or not being able to post pics, etc; same ole' shit. What is the weapon of choice do you choose to Crucify the Messenger? (Other than wasting good oxygen?)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2009)

South Texas said:


> #1.) After clicking on to RIU. since I 'enrolled', I never had to log in, it was auto. Never had any problems until about 4 months ago, when RIU done some "Bigger & Better web shit. Over that time period, a little at a time, here is what has failed.
> A. There is no longer any Avatars;
> B. No Pics/Thumbnails will show up;
> C. I can no longer use fonts & sizes;
> ...


This took an excruciating 25 seconds to find:

https://www.rollitup.org/support/3625-keep-getting-loged-off.html


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have tried from 6 different computers and I am still unable to replicate this problem, again please reply with the exact steps.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2009)

The settings for the forum is 900 seconds if you wait for longer then 900 seconds and try to repost it will tell you to resign in.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Also make sure your cookies are enabled.


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 12, 2009)

After many weeks of having this issue, I think I've stumbled on a possible solution.
GMail has a scaled down version for slower connections, which I've been using forever. In an effort to fix this issue, I changed that to allow the regular full GMail load and loaded RIU . . . and after a couple of hours, no re-sign on issue has occurred. Great! 
Those of you using the scaled down version . . . can you access your settings from there? I could not, which spurred me towards this fix.
The only other thing I changed was, in GMail settings(full version) the "enable keyboard shortcuts" was ticked (by default?) so I unticked it (which I'm fairly sure is how I'd left it in the beginning).
Anyway, mine's fixed?
Also, those of you having trouble loading thumbs, I was, and ended up having to disable AdBloc+ (FFX add-on) which immediately allowed them to load again. Then I went into AB+ and removed the RIU entries.
I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 14, 2009)

Closer, done all kind of shit. Done the Internet Options, close--er, still no Htlm, but I can see Avators, at least. No Fonts & size, still.


----------



## TTT (Mar 18, 2009)

tisi is a promlem for me 2 this is what happened-I signed in was checking myriu I got some help from some nice ppl so i wrote back a short thankyou letter and described the actions that im gonna do to fix my problems when i sent it it told me to refresh the page and log in again


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 18, 2009)

If you do not browse a page at Rollitup within a certain time-frame, you get logged out.

try clearing your cache/cookies/etc: for firefox, hold CTRL+SHIFT+DEL and check all of the boxes and click ok

I have not experienced this issue.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't understand about "holding the ......" but I did get close to where it should be. I need to know how to turn the HTML code ON, whatever that is. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2009)

South Texas said:


> I don't understand about "holding the ......" but I did get close to where it should be. I need to know how to turn the HTML code ON, whatever that is. Thanks.


The "HTML Code is Off" is only related to posting HTML in your posts. It says "Off" for everyone and doesn't have anything to do with the problem you're having.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 19, 2009)

Your the Guy that helped me get everything back right... IE; control Panel, etc. Thanks Dude. The only actual problem now is I can't do the fonts & letter sixe. It don't work anymore. What do I nedd to do, step by step. Thanks. 




[email protected] said:


> The "HTML Code is Off" is only related to posting HTML in your posts. It says "Off" for everyone and doesn't have anything to do with the problem you're having.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

South Texas said:


> Your the Guy that helped me get everything back right... IE; control Panel, etc. Thanks Dude. The only actual problem now is I can't do the fonts & letter sixe. It don't work anymore. What do I nedd to do, step by step. Thanks.


No worries, sir. Glad I could help.
What's the problem you're having with fonts? And what do you mean by "letter sixe"? Do you mean your '6' key isn't working? Don't think there's much I can do to help you there.
Give me a few more details and I'll see if I can help out


----------



## South Texas (Mar 19, 2009)

I always use certain fonts & size when doing post, but it don't work anymore. Let's see if I can give you an example. I'll now go to advanced, then do the font/size shit. See...?


----------



## South Texas (Mar 19, 2009)

The BS didn't go through. When doing the fonts & size, it just has all the info, but the fonts & size does not change.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

That's weird. So when you select some text, hit the 'B' above the editor box to turn the text bold ...nothing happens? It should wrap the selected text in tags. You're saying that doesn't happen?
Do you have JavaScript turned off for some reason? For this site your web browser security settings should be set to either low or medium-low.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't use the bold.... comic sans & 14 size. But, the Java folks wants an up date. Maybe that's the problem. Thanks Dude. If you got questions about organic growing, ask me. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

South Texas said:


> I don't use the bold.... comic sans & 14 size. But, the Java folks wants an up date. Maybe that's the problem. Thanks Dude. If you got questions about organic growing, ask me. Thanks.


No problem. Hopefully that update helps. BTW, my font size only goes to 7 ...yours goes to 14? 
If it doesn't work, PM me and I'll walk you through a few more ideas.
Thanks for the organics info! I was thinking about going organic for my next grow. I will hit you up for some knowledge! +rep


----------



## South Texas (Mar 19, 2009)

Organics is my Baby, Worms, dancing in the dark to Herbs that repairs damaged plant cells. . Anytime, thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2009)

South Texas said:


> #1.) After clicking on to RIU. since I 'enrolled', I never had to log in, it was auto. Never had any problems until about 4 months ago, when RIU done some "Bigger & Better web shit. Over that time period, a little at a time, here is what has failed.
> A. There is no longer any Avatars;
> B. No Pics/Thumbnails will show up;
> C. I can no longer use fonts & sizes;
> ...



....................................................


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ....................................................


When I was in high school I had a part time job fixing computers at this local repair shop. One day an older gentleman came in and said that AOL stole his credit card information and was worried they stole his identity. He wanted his computer reformatted because he thought this would alleviate the situation.
It turned out that when he was signing up for AOL it asked him for his credit card information. He shoved his cc into the floppy drive and waited for it to finish processing and come back out. When it didn't, he assumed that AOL had stolen his cc info and identity.
He wanted me to call AOL to get the card back.
That was right around the time I took a hiatus from the tech world and started cooking professionally.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When I was in high school I had a part time job fixing computers at this local repair shop. One day an older gentleman came in and said that AOL stole his credit card information and was worried they stole his identity. He wanted his computer reformatted because he thought this would alleviate the situation.
> It turned out that when he was signing up for AOL it asked him for his credit card information. He shoved his cc into the floppy drive and waited for it to finish processing and come back out. When it didn't, he assumed that AOL had stolen his cc info and identity.
> He wanted me to call AOL to get the card back.
> That was right around the time I took a hiatus from the tech world and started cooking professionally.




hella funny stuff.


----------

